# April 23 2009 TTB Ruling



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

John J. Manfreda clearing things up for us, 
yeah thanks

*Taxable Weight of Tobacco Products*

"The Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau (TTB) has received a
number of requests for advice regarding the taxable weight of certain tobacco products."

Read it here
http://www.ttb.gov/rulings/2009-1.pdf


----------

